# Just Mucking About



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Warning heavy use of dremel tool.

Turned two broken watches to one.

With a complete home service seems to be keeping good time.










No gold medal but it was just for fun.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Whatever did you use the Dremel on? :shocking:

Mike


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Ha, the movement i serviced was to big for the complete case i had so i scolloped out a lot of metal to fit.

Dont shoot me, the end almost justifies the means.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

yeh very good bsa well,it sounds good anyway.


----------

